# installing libreoffice-bin [90% solved]

## _

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem LibreOffice-bin zu installieren.

Hier die Meldungen von Portage:

```

emerge -a libreoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libexttextcat-3.4.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/suitesparseconfig-4.2.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/libpng-1.5.17 [1.6.6] USE="apng (-neon)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libwpd-0.9.9  USE="tools -doc {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/colamd-2.8.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     UD ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0 [1.3.0-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libwpg-0.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sci-mathematics/lpsolve-5.5.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/libertine-ttf-5.1.3.20110615  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/unixODBC-2.3.1-r1  USE="minimal unicode -odbcmanual -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/mythes-1.2.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/hyphen-2.8.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-4.0.5.2  USE="-offlinehelp" LINGUAS="de -af -am -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca_XV -cs -cy -da -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ks -ku -lb -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -tt -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/liblangtag-0.5.1  USE="-introspection -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     UD ] dev-util/boost-build-1.49.0 [1.53.0]

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r1001 [1.53.0-r1000]

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/automake-1.12.6 [1.13.4]

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvisio-0.0.30  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/clucene-2.3.3.4-r5  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libmspub-0.0.6  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild     UD ] app-text/poppler-0.22.2-r2 [0.24.1]

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libcdr-0.0.14  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libwps-0.2.9  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/mdds-0.9.0 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.47 [2.4.46]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/libcmis-0.3.1  USE="-man -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libzip-0.11.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-9.2.1 [9.1.3] USE="-opencl%" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -ilo%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/liborcus-0.3.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r3  USE="berkdb gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldapdb -mysql -openldap -postgres -sample -sqlite -srp -static-libs -urandom" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt cxx icu ipv6 sasl ssl syslog tcpd -debug -experimental -gnutls -iodbc -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -perl -samba (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] net-print/cups-1.6.4 [1.6.3-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-4.0.4.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -gnome -java -kde" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/43=[cxx,jpeg,lcms,tiff,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r2::gentoo, installed)

    app-text/poppler:0/43=[xpdf-headers(+)] required by (dev-tex/luatex-0.76.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3:0/43= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2013-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (app-text/poppler-0.22.2-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/35 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-4.0.4.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/libjpeg-turbo:0

  (media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r2 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-4.0.4.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r2:0[static-libs?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (virtual/jpeg-0-r2::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ich hatte noch nie so einen Fehler, so weit ich es verstehe benötigt Libreoffice-bin Pakete in einer anderen Version als installiert, aber die bereits installierten Versionen werden von anderen Programmen benötigt.

Wie löse ich die Abhängikeiten nun? Kann ich zwei Versionen der selben Pakete installieren(Slots) und wenn ja, wie sähe das in diesem Fall aus?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus an eure Bemühungen/Hilfe. MfGLast edited by _ on Tue Oct 15, 2013 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe dazu in der  app-office/libreoffice-bin dependency problems Ankündigung.

----------

## schmidicom

Die Binary-Version von libreoffice ist an bestimmte Versionen von boost und poppler gebunden und diese ziehen wohl dann auch noch andere Pakete in den downgrade runter. Nimm lieber die Source-Version das dauert zwar länger bis es installiert ist aber dafür ist es gegen das gelinkt was du momentan verwendest.

----------

## _

Danke für die Klärung. 

Die Tatsachen machen libreoffice-bin leider nutzlos für mich. Ich werde es wohl kompilieren müssen.

Angenommen es funktioniert, wie kann ich libreoffice von einem 

```
 emerge -auD @world 
```

 ausschließen, damit ich mir meine Kompilierzeit einteilen kann?

MfG _

----------

## Christian99

```
 emerge -auD @world --exclude "libreoffice"
```

PS: üblicherwiese nimmt man beim updaten ein -N (=newuse) mit dazu

----------

## _

Vielen Dank!

Ich habe ein komisches Problem im moment. 

Ich habe ein emerge -av libreoffice durchlaufen lassen und es ist quasi nichts passiert. 

```
GNU-Linux-1 user-a # emerge -av libreoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

GNU-Linux-1 user-a #
```

Mir ist nicht klar warum Portage die Arbeit verweigert.. ..falls ihr mehr Infos braucht sagt es einfach.

Hinzu zufügen ist noch das andere Pakete problemlos installiert werden können, Libreoffice ist eine Ausnahme.

MfG _

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich hatte in letzter Zeit auch einige Probleme mit libreoffice-bin. Letztendlich habe auf einem Rechner auf die source Version umgestellt (3.5 Stunden Kompilierzeit) und auf dem anderen auf openoffice-bin.

```
[I] app-office/openoffice-bin

     Available versions:  4.0.1^s {gnome java LINGUAS="ast cs de el en_GB es eu fi fr gd gl hu it ja km ko lt nl pl pt pt_BR ru sk sl sr sv ta tr vi zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  4.0.1^s(19:14:38 13.10.2013)(java -gnome LINGUAS="de -ast -cs -el -en_GB -es -eu -fi -fr -gd -gl -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -tr -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://www.openoffice.org/

     Description:         Apache OpenOffice productivity suite.

```

Im Alltag konnte ich keine großen Unterschiede zu LibreOffice feststellen. War für meine Bedürfnisse definitv die bessere Lösung als bei dem kaputten libreoffice-bin zu bleiben.

----------

